# Grand Canyon Diebstahl aufgeklärt!



## House-Rocker (12. Juni 2007)

Hallo Leute, das nenne ich mal Glück!!!

Ich unterwegs, in meinem Dorf zum Rewe Getränke kaufen, seh ich 4 Kidies, einer auf einem silbernen Bike, hab nix erkannt und verschwinden in einer Horeinfahrt. Ich mit Auto gedreht, zurück und siehe da, fährt da 14 jähriger Pisser in meinem Dorf, auf meinem Rad spazieren!!!!!!!!!!!!! Direkt mal angehalten, Rahmennr gecheeckt und dann die Poilzei antanzen lassen.........

Unglaublich aber wahr!!!!

Vielleicht sollte der Kollege aus Lahnstein mal die prüfen lassen ob es Verbindungen gibt, zu meinem Diebstahl. Kann sich gerne bei mir melden, gebe Aktenzeichen oder so per PN weiter!


Jetzt erstmal ne Kiste Bier


----------



## zaprok (13. Juni 2007)

Glückwunsch,

super, dass Du Dein Bike so schnell zurück bekommen hast.

Kennst Du die Kiddies oder woher wussten die so genau, wo Dein Rad stand? Ich hoffe doch, die haben Dein Rad heil gelassen.

Nochmal Glückwunsch
mfg
z


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## House-Rocker (14. Juni 2007)

Ein Bewohner aus dem Haus hat ein paar min vorher gesehen wie 2-3 Jungs bei uns im Hof waren. Ich denke die sind einfach mal reingefahren und haben sich umgeschaut! 

Angeblich hat er Zeugen das er das Rad an der Berufsschule in Koblenz gefunden hat, daher hat er mom ne Anzeige wegen "Unterschlagung von Fundgut"

Kleinteile fehlen noch, Satteltasche + Inhalt, 1 Flaschenhalter, meine Airgun und mein HAC 4 Tachohalter. Macht irgendwie auch 100 Euro an Kleinscheiß, aber hauptsache ich hab das Bike wieder.


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (14. Juni 2007)

naja gut, du hast dein rad jetzt ja wieder und ne anzeige läuft auch...ich denke mal du bekommst dein kleinzeug auch noch wieder  herzlichen glückwunsch


----------



## Single-Trail (17. Juni 2007)

schön freut mich zu hören


----------

